# Land owners tags



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

here is my question,i got a big farm i hunt, and I'm just getting back into bow hunting,the last time i hunted this farm was in 07,and seen some big deer we took a doe that was around 210lb,,this farm is in two places so a road splits the farm,the mother of half of the farm and the son on the other side both allow me to hunt,now i know they can tag deers for me if need to but i don't know how this works, lets say i kill a DOE for meat ,and i want them to tag it what do i half to do for it Tobe on the legal,I'm not buying more than one tag,and i want to take one of many big bucks on this farm, and here is the other question,on scrapes.in 06 i found a scrape line now there is a scrape line in the same place of 06 same trees and the branches above the scrape are broken about 7 foot high off the ground could this be the same buck from 06, and for the buck to break branches that high do you think hes good size,i just got to walk the farm on Monday,so i haven't seen him ,:! but there are at least 7 to10 bucks working this farm,so don't know were to start. well I'm going to start scouting ,and there is only 1 other hunter,but hes not there much,


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you kill it YOU have to tag it with a tag bought from the state. Landowner tags are only for deer the LANDOWNER has killed. having them tag your deer is ILLEGAL and terrible sportsmanship. Buy an antlerless tag and hunt does.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Markfish, I *strongly* suggest you read the Rule and Regulations booklet before going hunting again.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As Huntinbull said it is totally illegal to have someone else tag your deer. I know that there are guys who do it but it is still illegal.

The antlerless tags are only $15. For me that is not expensive enough to risk a fine.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

landowner tags are just for the landowner and family and/ or a person/family members that makes thier living on that land.just because you can hunt that land you can not have the landowner tag your deer for you.to be legal,they have to harvest and tag the deer themselves,then sign a piece of paper stating they gave the harvested and tagged deer was given to you.you can not harvest it then have them tag it for you.read the hunting laws for landowner tagging regulations before you do this so you don't get into big trouble.as for the srape line.you nee to start hunting it.there is a good chance this could be that buck from '06 or one of his offspring.the deer are in pre-rut at this present time so,get 'er done.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well that answers my question,thanks cause I'm a good sportsmen.just didn't know the rules on it and haven't got tags yet like i said just got to walk the land on Monday,and thought i would ask,not looking to get kicked in the face, to call me poor sportsmen when all i was doing to ask how it worked,is UN called for, and thanks for the return on the scrape line, thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He didn't call you a poor sportsman. He said someone that does that is a poor sportsman.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

i read the booklet a while back and i remember it saying that if you were the owner or the children of the owner of the land you can use the land owners tag. if you are a grandchild you need to buy your tag but not buy a license..if its my grandparents property can i save 20 dollars per deer and land owner tag them?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

medium mouth said:


> i read the booklet a while back and i remember it saying that if you were the owner or the children of the owner of the land you can use the land owners tag. if you are a grandchild you need to buy your tag but not buy a license..if its my grandparents property can i save 20 dollars per deer and land owner tag them?


You answered your question in your post.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

medium mouth said:


> i read the booklet a while back and i remember it saying that if you were the owner or the children of the owner of the land you can use the land owners tag. if you are a grandchild you need to buy your tag but not buy a license..if its my grandparents property can i save 20 dollars per deer and land owner tag them?


You need to read it again. That's not how it works. Grandkids under 18 need no license or tag. After that you need a tag and license just like anyone else.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Markfish, I wasn't trying to label you as a poor sportsman. I was simply stating that there are people out there that intentionally break the law in that manner, and that those peole are bad sportsmen/women. I am sorry if my statement was misinterpretted.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

OK i read into it to deep I'm not wounded,and i now understand what you were saying,its just been 4years out of hunting and i had not gotten my tags when i ask that question,but were good now got everything and you were right,on land owners and kids,so no harm no foul sorry for my remarks too,thanks markfish


----------

